# Voluptuous vapour hunt.



## Seemo.wm (28/10/17)

Hi forumites
I watched a video on youtube 2 days ago, and I am very pleasantly surprised.(If I do find it again I'll post it on this thread)

The youtuber showed that after he strummed his coils and got them evenly glowing, he wicked and juiced it as normal. Then however, before vaping, he gave the coils about 3 or 4 very firm strums, actually separating the wraps. A word of caution here is that this does nothing for the aesthetic appeal of your coil, but is definitely worth it!
He showed the cloud production before and after, and due to the difference, I had to give it a go.

This obviously needs to be tested further, as I have only tried this on a 7 wrap fused clapton, but my word, the results are staggering. At the same wattage, with all other factors constant, cloud production increases a minimum of 5 times!

Yesterday I have gotten compliments from even non vapers.
The best part: flavour is not affected at all because the actual wattage or coil material is not being changed.
My excitement cannot be contained and I had to share this, even before putting it to further test.

While I am aware that the more experienced vapers @Silver @Rob Fisher
Couldn't care less about cloud chasing, I think it's definitely worth a shot.

If anybody does try this or has already tried it, do mention your findings and the type of wire used.

Thank youI

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (28/10/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> before vaping, he gave the coils about 3 or 4 very firm strums, actually separating the wraps



Hi @Seemo.wm - this is most interesting.

You say he gave it 3/4 firm strums separating the wraps.
So does that turn it from a contact coil into a spaced coil?

Am trying to understand why this would lead to a 5x increase in cloud production. Is it maybe because the juice sits between the wraps or something like that?

Does the setup continue like this or is the cloud production increase only for a short while?

Sounds very strange to me - but I agree this is very interesting. 
While I may not be chasing clouds I do find this interesting 

Please find that video and post it for us

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Seemo.wm (28/10/17)

Thats the video.
I think the reason is that there is more cotton coverage, and also, instead of air only exiting from the two ends, it comes out from each wrap.. But thats just a guess.
As seen in the video, it's not exactly a spaced coil. I guess this is giving the coil the best of both configurations (spaced and tightly coiled)

Haven't used it for long enough to gauge long term cloud production, but I'll definitely report back after use.

@Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (28/10/17)

Owh and bear in mind this is NOT the best video in terms of presentation 
But the concept is what grabbed me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (28/10/17)

Does strumming it like that at the end not maybe recreate some hot spots on the coil? I dunno, seems strange, I’ll try strumming like that before I wick and see what the coil does

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (28/10/17)

I also thought so but it didn't seem like it did as vapour was being produced evenly across the coil.
(I tried wicking without removing hotspots to see what would woild happen a while back . The vapour gets produced very unevenly)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (28/10/17)

@Jengz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (28/10/17)

@BATMAN please give this a go and give some feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (30/10/17)

Thanks for sharing this @Seemo.wm -do you strumm it until you can literally see the spaces in your coils or do you do it exactly like shown in the video?
The reason I ask is because you cant visually see any difference in the configuration of the coil itself in that video.

@Friep thanks for the tag bud,will give it a go (hopefully today) and will post findings bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seemo.wm (30/10/17)

The visual difference is very minor, almoat unnoticable! Thats why I'm so fascinated by this phenomenon!
@BATMAN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (31/10/17)

Howsit Guys

Sorry that this took long-work was busier than expected @Friep @Silver @Jengz @Seemo.wm 

I have tried the method shown in the video,keeping the following variables constant:
-Dual parallel builds using 24ga Kanthal
-Each test conducted on my Tesla Invader 3 on the same wattage/power output
-2 x Samsung 25R batteries fully charged
-VGOD RDTA with non adjustable airflow
-2mm Internal Diameter
-Checked that ramp up was equal on both coils each and every time
-Air-tight room with minimal movement and no circulation
-Only used 20/80 PG/VG ratio liquid

TEST-RUN:
I had first run the dual coil setup on a normal,tight build-pushing the Invader 3 at 2 clicks above the Power output 3 and the results were as follows:
I had touched on 2.3 meters constantly,at 4 times out of 5 with good density and a hot vaping experience.

I had then 'strummed' the coils as shown in the video,in which minimal visual difference can be seen and the results were:
Constantly touching the 2.4 meter mark at 4 out of 5 attempts.
Try as I may,this result would not get me any further.

I had then thought that perhaps I had not 'strummed' the coils enough and so I attempted it again-but to no avail.

My personal opinion on the video posted is that we do not see the user actually throwing out clouds as such,we only see him dripping and firing away.
I think that the amount dripped at each of his intervals (before and after strumming) would play a major role,so too will the rate at which the coils would be cooling down (ie. lower gauge wire would cool down much slower than higher gauge wire and vice versa).

However,the most interesting thing about his video is the duration in which he fires for before and after strumming his coils.
Before strumming,you will notice that the coils are fired at very short bursts as opposed to after he has strummed them.

To me,and I am no expert,the only reason that there is a difference in the amount of vapour produced,is because he has held the fire button in for MUCH longer after 'strumming' the coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

Very informative, thank you @BATMAN

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

